# dogs to Italy



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

hi

Has anybody taken their dogs to Italy? We are considering going to a rally in Umbria in late May/early June and I am concerned about the possible diseases/insects etc that might affect the dogs. We have taken them to Spain last winter and ticks etc were not a problem due to the temperature. Does anybody have any information regarding the kind of precautions we should take/temparature etc. I did notice on a visit to Sicily and Naples that there were many strays which I imagine increases diseases.

Any info at all would be appreciated.

Thanks

Craigy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Dogs to Italy*

Hi Craigy,

We went to Lago Maggiore and Lago Orta and Cortina but all up northern end. However like you we have been to Spain so we would treat our dog in the same way i.e. with "Scalibor" collar for Leishmaniasis (transmitted by sandflies) Sandflies feed at night and are more active in summer. Keep dogs indoors from one hour before dusk until one hour after sunrise. Use insecticides to control flies indoors. some medications may need to be applied 2 weeks prior to exposure. Mainly in mediterranean costal area of southern europe.

Heartworm also common in southern europe .

Prevention: avoid mosquito-infested areas, always treat dog if going into a heartworm area, 
"Stronghold" is what we get for that. 
Plus get the usual tick treatment products, we use "Frontline" there is also a "Combo" version made by frontline.

Our dog went to Eastern Europe this year and Cortina in Italy and has been fine.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

In theory foriegn all foriegn dogs should be mussled in Italy so a guide told us.

For us it was to hot in Italy and Spain for my two hounds.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Travel*

Hi

Take a look at www.petplanet.co.uk

Good info from Rita.

Russell


----------

